# [emerge] coupure de courant en pleine compile...

## BENJI

Bonjour,

En pleine compilation (grosse mise à jour sur les paquets de kde 3.5) les plombs ont sautés... alors que j'avais un emerge -DuvaN world en cours !

Quelle est la meilleure façon de relancer la bête dans ces conditions ?

J'ai fait un emerge -DuvaN world.

Des paquets sont apparus tagguer Block alors qu'il ne l'étaient pas initialement me semble t-il.

Ai-je fait une erreur aurait-il mieux value repartir sur emerge --resume plutôt q'un emerge -DuvaN world ?

Pouvez-vous me donner vos avis ?

----------

## kwenspc

Un resume aurait été la solution oui. Mais un -DuvaN tu risques rien. Fin le paquet qu'il avait commencé il le recommencera au lieu de le continuer.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Un resume aurait été la solution oui. Mais un -DuvaN tu risques rien. Fin le paquet qu'il avait commencé il le recommencera au lieu de le continuer.

 

Salut, 

un --resume recommence le paquet, en effaçant d'abord le "working dir", donc ça ne change vraiment rien  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Salut, 
> 
> un --resume recommence le paquet, en effaçant d'abord le "working dir", donc ça ne change vraiment rien 

 

Ah ouais? alors du coup ça sert à rien sauf si on a oublié la commande précédente ^^'

----------

## Temet

Bah le --resume est surtout utile conjugué avec --skipfirst en fait ^^

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut,

```
emerge --resume -DuvaN world
```

Cela devrait reprendre au step de l'emerge a la coupure.   :Wink: 

sorry pour la syntaxe (je suis au US avec un clavier americain)    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## novazur

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> ```
> emerge --resume -DuvaN world
> ```
> ...

 

Ben non justement, il n'y a pas à préciser tout ça, un 

```
emerge --resume
```

 suffit.

----------

